# Disinfectant



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Came across these cleaning wipes in my bird food catalogue and was wondering if they could be used in reptile vivariums as well as on bird feeders - http://www.haiths.com/product.asp?l...&customer_id=PAA0678064206665WEMJRMLSUOGNJNTW

*
"Disinfectant
Does not contain harmful phenols, aldehydes or alcohol and is non-toxic, non-corrosive, non-staining, non-irritant and can be used effectively clean all bird feeding stations."

*

I like the idea of cleaning wipes, they sound as if they would be great for spot cleaning![/i]


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I would of thought so, as the birds are actually eating off the surface, but reptiles don't really eat off the viv floor as there is the subsrate there, i think it is safe because if food is involved and it is safe for birds to eat from then i should be safe for reps  
I may be wrong :?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I just get the cheap dissinfectant from places like Sainsburys and put a bit in a old Febreeze bottle then fill the rest with water. Works perfectly and is nice and cheap.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not using cheap supermarket disinfected on any of my animals be they in my room and definately not in the garden. If I was just going to use the cheap stuff I'd stick with the sprey from Wilkos. Thing is drying the bird feeders is a major pain especially when there are birds lining up outside waiting for the feeders to come back so these wipes sound great for cleaning them, just a bonus that I can use them with my reps too yey! :lol: 

I'll order them when I get paid I think :lol: no more stupid spray bottles! :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

One of my mate bought the £4 bottles of reptile disinfectant from the rep shop. After i got the cheap bottlei checked and they contain exactly the same thing. They smell the same and look the same. I'd rather spend a few quid on something i can use over and over again compared to something for £4 that lasts less time and does the same job.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

How about putting some kitchen roll pieces into a lidded tub and pouring a bit of disifectant over so it soaks through just enough to get it damp. be alot cheaper then those wipes.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

That's you choice but I'm not using the cheap stuff. I don't care about paying more to keep my birds and reps things clean, especially when these wips could in fact save time trying to get those stupid feeders dry! Rather pay a bit more for a bit more time in the day :lol: 

Besides, 500 wips should last a long time so in the long run costs probably aren't that much different


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I bought a bottle of £2 lavender scented disinfectant from my local pet shop which has a reptile on the label so i know its safe and i dont care at all if it cost me £2. I know its not going to hurt my reps otherwise the company wouldnt risk showing these animals otherwise they'd be in for a nice legal suit. 
If your willing to pay £35 for some wipes, thats just plain silly in my opinon, a bottle and a cloth does just fine at such a fraction of that cost. And a cloth will have much more durability than a wipe. I wish i had the money to waste on wipes but unfortunatly i dont but lucky enough for me, my reptiles like my lavender scented spray anyway and it does the job. You obviously had the intentions of buying the wipes before u made this thread otherwise you wouldnt have insulted the 'cheap' disinfectant users. Hope they work well for u anyways, i'll stick to my cheapo stuff though.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Blazey said:


> I bought a bottle of £2 lavender scented disinfectant from my local pet shop which has a reptile on the label so i know its safe and i dont care at all if it cost me £2. I know its not going to hurt my reps otherwise the company wouldnt risk showing these animals otherwise they'd be in for a nice legal suit.
> If your willing to pay £35 for some wipes, thats just plain silly in my opinon, a bottle and a cloth does just fine at such a fraction of that cost. And a cloth will have much more durability than a wipe. I wish i had the money to waste on wipes but unfortunatly i dont but lucky enough for me, my reptiles like my lavender scented spray anyway and it does the job. You obviously had the intentions of buying the wipes before u made this thread otherwise you wouldnt have insulted the 'cheap' disinfectant users. Hope they work well for u anyways, i'll stick to my cheapo stuff though.


Sorry but i wasn't that rude. I simply said that the cheap economy disinfectant did the job for me. I have healthy reptiles but its her preferance what she buys. She didn't say i was talking shite but simply she wouldn't use what im using. Also you said if its got a reptile on the label it must be good... explain calci sand then.. thats got reptiles on...


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Blazey said:


> I bought a bottle of £2 lavender scented disinfectant from my local pet shop which has a reptile on the label so i know its safe and i dont care at all if it cost me £2. I know its not going to hurt my reps otherwise the company wouldnt risk showing these animals otherwise they'd be in for a nice legal suit.
> If your willing to pay £35 for some wipes, thats just plain silly in my opinon, a bottle and a cloth does just fine at such a fraction of that cost. And a cloth will have much more durability than a wipe. I wish i had the money to waste on wipes but unfortunatly i dont but lucky enough for me, my reptiles like my lavender scented spray anyway and it does the job. You obviously had the intentions of buying the wipes before u made this thread otherwise you wouldnt have insulted the 'cheap' disinfectant users. Hope they work well for u anyways, i'll stick to my cheapo stuff though.


If you read the thread PROPERLY the MAIN intention of getting the wipes is for use cleaning my garden bird feeders so don't go getting bitchy when you are obviously incapable of reading the reasons why I am considering using the wipes. If I can use them for the reps as well as the birds what is the point in buying different products to do the same job? I didn't know if they would be suitable for reptiles but I am NOT prepared to use ANY disinfectant not designed for use with animals. You're is so good for you but in the mean time don't you go getting insulting with your replies.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

OK sorry but I just personally think its silly to spend so much on some wipes. And what I have seen of calcisand in my local petshops, it doesnt have labels or explanations or anything. I've never seen a branded calcisand before. But £35 for wipes is ridiculous no matter what u are planning on using it for. And i thought you were pretty rude, speaking like ur disgusted at using cheap disinfectants even if they are specialised for animal habitat use. But the way your carrying on you would expect u didnt want any other response other than that they must be amazingly brilliant and you should go spend £35 on some wipes. Thats a weeks wage for me so im pretty offended myself when people practically call others cheap for not forking out so much for a few wipes. I wouldnt even expect someone to spend that for baby wipes for their children.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

You are obviously are incapable of seeing the reasons they are good for bird feeders are written above you and that 500 wipes are more than just "a few stupid wipes". You complain when people bitch at you then moan when you get criticised for doing the same. Either read what I've already posted or let those with something constructive to say about their suitability for reps or not to add their points.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I said cheap and as well as that £35 for 500 wipes isnt bad when the anti septic ones i use for my hands with 50 in cost me £5 a tub. I could use these for my reps but personally cant afford it. She is using them for birds and reps. You rant your mouth off on here so much and dont even read the thread or have a go at people for not agreeing with you.. its not right.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I said it was expensive and that it would be cheaper for a bottle of disinfectant and a cloth. Unless your drenching ur bird feeder in disinfectant or there in never any breeze where u live i cant see why it can take so long to dry. It wasnt meant to be bitchy in the first place, but both me and NNY both said it is simple enough to just use bottle disinfectant and u make it out like its some sort of sin to use anything so low priced. £35 for 500 wipes = expensive in my eyes, im a 17yr old student making £18 in my spare time, so a fortnights wage, in my opinion, is expensive. A cheaper idea was suggested, only a suggestion. I can't afford to spend 2weeks of money on wipes. And besides, it'd take alot more than one wipe per viv. Therefore it wouldnt last very long in my eyes either.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

nny i dont think blazey was makin reference to you in her posts..


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Try getting 4 18" tube feeders dry then come back and say that it is "easy". Try cleaning a minimum of 7 bird feeders and then having to dry them, fill them and get them back out and you might realise that it takes a lot of time to do so don't comment on something you know nothing about. It takes me no less than 2 hours to do all the feeders in a bucket and they are a nightmare to get dry - even worse when its raining. Tell me where is there a breeze to dry feeders in when there is even a bit of drizzle? It's England not the desert, yet no matter the weather when feeders need cleaning they have to be cleaned. When it comes down to it, I've already spent a lot of money getting my feeding station set up and the wipes are an insignificant cost in comparision to the total cost. 500 wipes would be cleaning for the feeders for AT LEAST a year when the bottles last a few months at most. Just because it's a significant part of your wages doesn't mean its a significant chunk of mine.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

did i say i didnt read the thread? i read it fully and still thought it was ridiculously priced. We cant all afford something so high priced and i simply said it. I'm SORRY if i dont earn hundreds of pounds a week to afford wipes, Im SORRY if i think its overly priced, Im SORRY if u cant see why i think its expensive, Im SORRY if u cant accept a conflicting opion.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry if urv already said but do you work with at an avary or are they ur pets or u just like to keep the local wild birds well fed?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

and no offence but u never mentioned how many bird feeders ur actually cleaning. I also don't know the weather in teeside but i thought it was somewhere down south. I'm not a psychic, i only said that i thought normal disinfectant is cleaning, also didnt know u were cleaning tube feeders, only a bird table. Also i dont know how mnay vivs u are having to clean with these and alot of people having many on here making it seem the wipes would run out quite fast. I'm not a psychic, i may have put my opinion of it across a bit strongly but it wasnt meant as intentionally sarcastic or bitchy. If u have money for those wipes, then its no problem for u but usually most people like to be pointed in directions of cheaper methods that save money aswell as time.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Then stop posting.

DEANandTRESE - They're wild birds, started with a couple of feeders and got more as more birds started to visit, compared to some my feeding station is small. Now have had 23 different species recorded in the garden when before there were hardly any birds seen around. Can't say the total of individuals that visit but with the amount of food they go through there's a lot :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Blazey said:


> and no offence but u never mentioned how many bird feeders ur actually cleaning. I also don't know the weather in teeside but i thought it was somewhere down south. I'm not a psychic, i only said that i thought normal disinfectant is cleaning, also didnt know u were cleaning tube feeders, only a bird table. Also i dont know how mnay vivs u are having to clean with these and alot of people having many on here making it seem the wipes would run out quite fast. I'm not a psychic, i may have put my opinion of it across a bit strongly but it wasnt meant as intentionally sarcastic or bitchy. If u have money for those wipes, then its no problem for u but usually most people like to be pointed in directions of *cheaper methods that save money aswell as time*.


Except they don't save time and even down south it rains a lot (I've lived in Plymoth for 3 years and they don't have permanent sunshine!). You jumped straight in just "assuming" without finding out what I was talking about first. Sorry, but I didn't realise I would have to explain the types of feeders I have in the garden to "justify" the sense of using the wipes :roll: All I wanted was to know are those for wild birds good to use with reptiles, didn't expect it to turn into a mad debate over how I clean my feeders.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok Kat....seeing as what this whole thread is about is if its suitable and i didnt even read clearly what you were using it for so my suggestion wouldnt wor... Yes they are fine for reptiles... END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Tim :wink:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

well i msorry i took what u said the wrong way and im really sorry that u took what i said the wrong way because i didnt expect a full blown slaging match of disinfectant. i didnt realise how much u were actually cleaning, as would nobodty else who didnt know u and everythnig u owned. Its annoyed me more because i said basically the same suggestion as what nny said except a reptile version thats nicely scented and he calls me and refers to calcisand when he just uses a normal disinfectant from what he's written, like its any safer. Not everyone earns enoguh to pay for ietms like that and it really annoys me when ppl say they don't want to use a cheap product with no reason why. Some people simply don't have the money even if they do want to use moer expensuve products and it seems unfair to be made to feel not as good simply because u cant afford the better things. All i suggested was a different type of disinfecant to what nny said and he's ur friend and had no idea how awkward that would still make cleaning so how am i supposed to know? For god sake, i'm not trying to be seen as some sort of bad guy just because i wouldnt pay for a certain cleaning wipe. I couldn't afford to pay for something like that even if i wanted to when ive just lost my job and won't even get my £18 a week anymore. Think urself lucky u can afford things like that, because not everyone can and thats simply why i suggested something cheaper.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes well I didn't think I would have to explain that, the question was simple and I wasn't asking for alternatives so why even suggest them? The question was suitability not alternative methods.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yes well i suggested mine once i seen nny said he used a type of disinfectant from a bottle. Thought maybe some people could possibly be interested themselves in a scented animal disinfectant as this is a disinfectant thread on a reptile forum. And i did actually say i would imagine a normal disinfectant and cloth would be more durable than a wipe but now i realise its bird feeders as well as bird tabled, the wipes would in fact reach in to the little awkward gaps. But my dispute was between me and u, and not nny. So i dont see why he has to act like he's not suggested a product either and act like im calling u something im not.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I replied after misreading the post. And as for this being a reptile forum... yes but its also for alternative pets/animals. She clearly asked about birds and reps and i misread. I was brought into this as you made it out that Kat was having a go at me when we were actually just talking.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah but I didn't start a general thread on it I started a thread with a simple question not a "lets talk about different disinfectants" thread. I posted a question I wanted a simple answer two and anyone looking into the thread will just see the first post and probably not bother anyway because the first post is irrelevent to a general disinfecatant discussion.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

ok well its now 20 minutes to 3 in the morning and as much fun debating about disinfectant is, i really do need to go to bed now. I meant no offence, i took offecne myself at what was said, i wasnt tryig to stick up at all for what u where going on about NNY as i don't really think u care much for me after u ridiculed my pets names. I only suggested my own prefered product because thats what nny did and i thought that that mustve been also what u wanted, it was basically like chinese whispers. 
If you are wary of whether they aren't gonig to be suitable for cleaning ur reps with also, just use a product like me and nny suggested, it'd only cost u a couple more quid then and ur wipes will last even longer for ur birds. its easier than trying to see if the wipes will be ok for ur reps and u'll have less to worry about. Night night people, whatecer u get silver i hope it works hun 

and i am truly sorry.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

The idea of it is to just buy one product rather than two. The birds shouldn't use that many which is why I was thinking of using them for the reps as well. Two birds, one stone kind of deal.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't havea clue, u could read th disinfectant ingredients and check if anything is any different. I suppose u could even ask ur vet if any of the ingredients could be harmful to urs reps on ur next consultation.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Silvershark said:


> Then stop posting.
> 
> DEANandTRESE - They're wild birds, started with a couple of feeders and got more as more birds started to visit, compared to some my feeding station is small. Now have had 23 different species recorded in the garden when before there were hardly any birds seen around. Can't say the total of individuals that visit but with the amount of food they go through there's a lot :lol:


aww thats really nice, my parents have an acre of garden and my mum has recently started puttin up bird tables and stuff. She goes crazy wenever she sees a robin, she loves them, they remind her of xmas which is her fav time of year.
We just have a couple of collar doves and millions of ants in our garden though


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ALSO i hope this argument is over..i feel obliged to point out that silvershark did say "im not using that cheap stuff on my reps" which did sugest that you wer arguin cheap disenfectants are not as good as ones especially made for reps..which may very well be true i dunno, i think ppl have to make there own minds up on that kinda thing really.
At the end of the day they do the same, if not a very similar job.

Ofcourse this is unrelated to the "wipes" issue but can see how it developed [as expensive wipes are a more extravagant expensive product, thus goin further into the not using cheap diss's]

Anyway im not takin sides or dissin anyone or anything as i think the hole thing was silly and nobody really is right or wrong, just everybody missunderstood everybody else.

Im leaving this big pile of chill pills right here ¦¬~~~ o o o o o o o o o o 

Help urselves  but only if u really need them cos they arent very good for you 

Dean


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Had them all... i feel goooooood now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

RAR *scary roar thig* u didnt save any for meeeeeee :twisted:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

DEANandTRESE said:


> Silvershark said:
> 
> 
> > Then stop posting.
> ...


When I started I had one bird table and one small hanging feeder. There were pretty much no birds seen in the garden apart from blackbirds when I started and it wasn't until I bought the RSPB bird seed that the birds really started coming down, first starlings, collared doves and blackbirds and then lots of others started to appear including a sparrowhawk (and a little field mouse that my dad loves to watch). We've even had a yellowhammer visit one winter which was great, unfortunately a few feeders weren't enough to keep them around and I didn't see a single one in the entire area here last summer, not even at the local nature reserve


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.zoomed.com/html/wipe_out_1_new.php

just found this stuff which seems pretty cool for reptile cleaning. They do a hand gel wash that doesnt need rinsing which i thought was pretty useful and saves some more time. Unfortunatly for u silver they dont seem to do any wipes but maybe with u doing things with animals outside and in, the handwash stuff could be useful to u. I believe they do a Milton version of this type of hand stuff too for general use. I think i might invest in some of this as its easier than washing my hands everytime i put down a reptile.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

For cleaning my hands i either use anti bacterial wipes from boots... cant remember how much they were though... or Matron which is used in hospitals and care homes and is to stop spread of things like MRSA so that definitely works getting rid of odours and disinfecting your hands..its quite expensive though.


----------



## Shed7the3rd (May 3, 2006)

Guys, let's all just shake hands and have a puff on the peace pipe...

Puff puff give *Hands it to my right*

Good shit! :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

It was done last night :lol: :lol: :lol: All is settled now... dont make us relive it :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, there is a similar thing in the bird catalogue so I'll probably get that one as well. Just checked to make sure that the disinfectant was Birdcare Standards Association and everything in the catalougue is so that's good to know :lol: Just hope that the courier Haiths used have improved their service and my order doesn't get stuck at the depot for two months :evil:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i use a gold plated power washer that squirts out scented evian for cleaning my stuff 

kick back, relax, kiss n make up


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

eeji said:


> i use a gold plated power washer that squirts out scented evian for cleaning my stuff
> 
> kick back, relax, kiss n make up


Check date - topic died a week ago :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!

note to self:.. next time, check the dates of posts half way down the page!!! Rolling Eyes


----------

